# First Ever Cognos 8 User Guide



## JP1123

I wanted to share a new book that just came out for any Cognos users out there. It is the first user guide for Cognos 8. It is called Cognos 8 BI for Consumers: A Step-by-Step Introductory Guide to Cognos Connection. The book is a step-by-step introductory guide to Cognos Connection, which is the standard portal to Cognos 8 BI. The guide concentrates on the basics and fundamentals for users at all levels.

As a user of Cognos, I have found it invaluable when using the program. Before all I had been using was the manual that came with the program but this is much more indepth and descriptive and allows me to use all components of the program.

I would definitely recommend it for anyone who works in BI.

Thanks.


----------



## tamilrao

i dint find any attachemnts over here.. can you please help me out??

[email protected]


----------



## sat2008

Hi JP1123,

Please send first Ever cognos 8 User Guide


thank you


----------



## bueno

Where can I find the "First Ever Cognos 8 User Guide"


----------



## mushkhan

How can I get First Ever Cognos 8 User Guide ?


----------



## TheOutcaste

You can order it here: http://www.cognosbooks.com/order.php


----------

